# Craft Show Dilemma #2



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a show on Dec 1st. 

I can now say "had" a show on Dec 1st. 

She show was 75.00 (one day show). I mailed off the application and check about a week ago. 

10/3/07 I got the envelope back saying "return to sender, unknown address" 
So I thought "Dang, did I put the wrong address?" I opened the envelope, checked the address on the application and compared it to mine. It was correct. 
I emailed the agency who is giving the show, verifying the address. 
She then states..

"Oh, I moved, here is my new address" :shock: 

So today, she calls and says "You should mail it tomorrow, because I cant accept it after saturday" 
I said "Why havent you updated your application? Is mine the only one that came back?" 
And she says "Oh, I went to the post office and gave hell because they werent forwarding my mail properly." 
So I said "So now you want me to rush my envelope back to you?"
She says "Well yea, and if you want you can email me and let me know its in the mail so I can SAVE a space for you" :evil: 

I hung up... and said 
"F" This! This broad is not getting a dime from me! So unprofessional! 

So... would you still want to do the show? Even though she is unprofessional .. and you know the show is going to be a nice one?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

I would do the show if I thought it would be good for my business. 

Then, the evil side of me would find out who *her* boss is or who she answers to & point out how she was a knuckle head *after* the show was done.

If you want in I would email her the application & send one via hardmail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would do the show if I thought it would be good for my business.
> 
> Then, the evil side of me would find out who *her* boss is or who she answers to & point out how she was a knuckle head *after* the show was done.
> 
> If you want in I would email her the application & send one via hardmail.



I am wondering why she would have them mailed to her home in the first place. She has a wedding business. If she is doing this for the city of Suisun, couldnt she use one of their addresses... 
I checked the listing and it doesnt even say the attendance for the previous shows.. I just know Suisun is suppose to be a good place to be. 

Well I guess I have overnight to think about it. since I only have a day to mail it LOL..


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

I chaired a Christmas market  for our town & had the aps come straight to my home so I did not have to go to the town hall everyday to find them plus  if they went to town hall they could end up anywhere, there are dozens of desks  & employees.

Maybe you should call the visitors center or the chamber of commerce to check up on the show & on her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I did mail it back out. We will see what will happen. I am defintely going to complain about her professionalism... thanks Tab


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Oct 9, 2007)

Well doing the show was good, you aren't going to change someone that is so careless. If someone is putting on a production there ducks should be in a row, it isn't as if she didn't know she was moving.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

WhiteLyeSoapCo said:
			
		

> Well doing the show was good, you aren't going to change someone that is so careless. If someone is putting on a production there ducks should be in a row, it isn't as if she didn't know she was moving.



AMEN! I still havent gotten a notice from her saying that she received.


----------

